# Show pics of ur trucks



## ccg

With all the show me threads lately,figured we needed one for our trucks.07 chevy ccsb 4x4 D/A few mods
chris


----------



## agteacher

Well here is mine. 

2006 F-250 6.0 

Stainless steel bug shield, color matched toolbox and home made headache rack, and tinted windows.

ps I will get better pictures later.


----------



## Zereaux

*07 Ctd*

Love it!!!


----------



## jeff.w

04 GMC Z71. Pretty much stock, 'cept for a k&n, and magnaflow exhaust. Wheels off of an 07 Yukon.


----------



## trodery

06 Ram 2500 CTD


----------



## Bretticu$

96 chevy ext. cab z71 w/ custom 8" pro comp lift


----------



## waterspout

'89 stepside. new 350 efi crate motor, she screams! 4/sale....
'98 f150 all jacked up, pushing enough power through the amps to run my home central A/C,,, LOL
'02 f250 sitting behind the chevy, she's my everyday driver(knock on wood) never a problem with her cause she's gas powered, lol 5.4


----------



## cclayton01

2003 Ford Supercrew FX4, also have a 1989 Toyota 4-Runner I use around the ranch, but don't have any pics of it.


----------



## SwayOveride

1999 GMC Sierra with a couple go fast goodies...


----------



## Profish00

1993 Z-71 Mine 08 F-250 hers, who would have thunk*


----------



## Argo

weekend warrior dodge on 35's and weekend warrior jeep on 33's along with the daily driver escalade(not really a truck)


----------



## Blue Water Ho

'03 CTD 4x4. 4" straight piped and other stuff.


----------



## drred4

*here you go*

My late 2006 Duramax LBZ
My wifes RST Chevy
My wifes RST chevy and here Custom Show truck.


----------



## PearlandFish&Game

Here is my truck in no mans land


----------



## Hop

Here is my '07.5 Ram..










And My '97 dakota which is for sale BTW..









--Hop


----------



## notoj

Mr Not O J 1995 Ford Bronco 
1.Going down
2.From the co-pilot seat


----------



## Guest

04 F150 FX4, 6" Procomp lift, 35" Dick Cepek mud country's, Superchips programmer, Banks monster exhaust, K&N cold air, Ford Motorsports headers, 4:10 gears. I added the Confederate flag FX4 decal on a bet , but it is pretty cool.


----------



## Blue Water Ho

cclayton01 said:


> 2003 Ford Supercrew FX4, also have a 1989 Toyota 4-Runner I use around the ranch, but don't have any pics of it.


What brand of tires are on there?


----------



## Carp

my 06 tundra


----------



## Carp

Blue Water Ho said:


> What brand of tires are on there?


looks like those are dick cepeck mud country's


----------



## Champ

_*2006 Sduty 6 in Fabtech suspension,*_

_*20 inch tremor wheels, 35 inch Kuhmo tires!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## cclayton01

Blue Water Ho said:


> What brand of tires are on there?


Hankook Dynapro MT

They are 285/70/17 on 17x9 wheels. I got them off of Ebay brand new shipped to my house for $550. I almost bought some tires like Argo has on his Jeep, but they were on backorder so I got the Hankooks. They are pretty good tires for the price IMO, I've had them in some nasty stuff on the ranch and they haven't failed me yet. I can't say the same for my dad's Dodge with Maxxis mudders, I could take a leak in front of his tires and they would spin







.


----------



## Blue Water Ho

Gonna have to take a look and see what their 315x70x17 go for, Thanks.


----------



## Spotted Hawg

*1980 4wd*

It's OK! I got a '06 Chevy K2500HD D/A too.


----------



## Richlyn Concepts

White 98' Chevy Z-71 350 with 9.5" lift (Fabtech). 35" MTR's
White 06' Chevy 1500 327
White 07' HD2500 6.0 4x4 (Not pictured) Modifications coming soon


----------



## DRAGNHOO

Here's a couple of my 2000 Powerstroke... FYI, it is for sale.


----------



## Profish00

nice


----------



## Corky

*2007 F-150 King Ranch 4x4*

...


----------



## 85LoneStar

Isn't she a beauty! 1996, 170K miles and stuck in the sand. LOL!


----------



## TKoenig

Im rollin in a 84 CJ7.. 

4" procomp suspension lift, 3" Full Traction shackle reversal, 1" polyurethane body mounts. 390hp chevy 350sb, turbo 400 tranny, and dana 300 transfercase. 4.10 gears, front and rear detroit lockers, and 35" swamper boggers on pro comp rims. 

she sure gets me out of tight spots... except that one dealing with my wallet... 12mpg isnt that bad tho.


----------



## Bay Gal

I thought you said post pics of "trucks"! LOL

Our International 4700LP that hauls our 39' fifth wheel.


----------



## Redfishr

Good lookin trucks guys and gals.......


----------



## bwguardian

Bay Gal said:


> I thought you said post pics of "trucks"! LOL
> 
> Our International 4700LP that hauls our 39' fifth wheel.


Nice T R U C K . . . looks like it is tired though...get those back springs re-arched!


----------



## dwphello

waterspout said:


> '89 stepside. new 350 efi crate motor, she screams! 4/sale....
> '98 f150 all jacked up, pushing enough power through the amps to run my home central A/C,,, LOL
> '02 f250 sitting behind the chevy, she's my everyday driver(knock on wood) never a problem with her cause she's gas powered, lol 5.4


How much for the 89 chevy?


----------



## Shaggy

Pics from a yr ago when I brought her home. 
2006 Duramax LBZ 4X4 CC 
Mods Egde EVO and a 4in MBRP exhaust


----------



## bk005

Here some of my old trucks.

The new F-250 is boring, so no pics of it.


----------



## DAVIDC

*our toys*

Here are a few of our race trucks the yellow with flames is a 1978 Dodge Power wagon 360ci w/a 340 cast iron high rise and a 727 torque flite trans on 34x10x15 front and 36x10x15 back. the Red truck is a 2003 chevy s-10 cab on a 150" wheel base rear enginge 2 wheel mod chassis it has a 355ci SBC bowtie cast iron intake,bowtie stage two heads isky cam. trans is a TH350 with a 5000rpm converter with a transbrake, dana 60 diff with 31 spline axles spool and 6:17 gears.


----------



## rippin lips

Here is the latest project 1995 F350 Powerstroke goin on 54" SS. Green Cameleon paint in progress now.also an H2,Toyota,and dodge 1500.I spread my likings around.LOL Here is some of the other projects from The Shop///Critter Gitters Hunting Equipment.


----------



## CamoWhaler

here is my new ride...2007 H3, I have only had it for 2 months now and just got 35" Cooper STT put on this weekend


----------



## mudhog

only got a stuck picturre


----------



## trodery

LOL...this is my truck but it has been photoshopped in this picture


----------



## DUKFVR

2006 Dodge CTD


----------



## theotherwaldo

My old truck's gone, and the pics are, too. I photoshopped up this in memorium:









She was a faithful friend.


----------



## gitchesum

My 04 CTD










In action.


----------



## paragod

2006 CTD 4x4 Mega Cab


----------



## jfro

http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff149/jafro79/my****002.jpg


----------



## jfro

http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff149/jafro79/my****003.jpg
http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff149/jafro79/my****001.jpg


----------



## gregr1971

newest addition, another 4x4,cummins powered!


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Here's the new one I picked up on new years eve day. It's a Ram 1500 Laramie Quad Cab










Here's the one that I sold yesterday after having it listed on craiglist for 2 hours. We had a lot of good times and I'm going to miss her:










Anyone have a good source in Austin to pick up a UWS truck toolbox?


----------



## waypoint

Here she is in all her beauty. F350 SCREW.










She has a nice rear, and I can put alot of junk in that trunk.









Picture of her on weekend duty.


----------



## gulf_addict

*Just went over 47k*

2001 Dodge 1500 4x4 Sport. Poor ole truck, never gets driven. Just sets in the driveway and grows spiderwebs.


----------



## Texas325

1999 Chevy Tahoe, 2inch rear spring spacers, cranked t-bars, 33in BFG Mud Terrains, Built 10 bolt with eaton e locker, custom rock sliders, intake, flowmaster. Rock crawl it a lot. here are some pics

General Sam's Offroad Park in Huntsville

Katemcy Rocks in '07
http://hs.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30022715&id=1530240127


----------



## Texas325




----------



## catchemdallas

2500hd and capehorn


----------



## bluegrassboy

This is what I use to pull my boat....










Although my other vehicle probably has the power.....


----------



## Redtailman

Sweet Z06


----------



## sharkinaggie

Yeah, red pads on a red body is a great look. Very nic pics.

-SA


----------



## Blue Fury

first, my high school truck....'99 GMC 4x4 with a 10" Cognito...buried to where you cant see the 38's. 

My current truck, '05 dodge hemi 4x4


----------



## Pocketfisherman

For workin' and fishin' (yeah, it's got a Hemi)









And for those days when a Hemi just isn't enough..the Goat with 400hp, 412 ft/lbs:


----------



## trimble

*My Toy*

05 1500 no where near stock. 10" lift, 38" swamper SSR, 4.56 gears, programer, magnaflo, several other engine mods


----------



## GettinGone

*88 Gmc*

88 GMC
454 C.I.
TH 400
4.10 gears


----------



## Captain Dave

While looking back, The truck that takes my butt every does not have enough pics..

2000 Chevy Stock

1. Like a rock 

2. When the first 4 drs came out.

3. Matched against a sequoia for size

4. Gray shot with Former Pal Krystal

5. N.H. Woods

6. SLP


----------



## Blown2run

*05 F250 Superduty Lariat*

Towing my boat.


----------



## Stephen S

Ahhh a truck thread...no boat yet...been lurking a while...first post. :smile:

2005 F-150 FX4 Screw
Leveled, 35" BFG MT KM2, Magnaflow, S&B intake, Edge, stereo, etc, etc, etc.

















http://www.f150online.com/galleries/images/6149-8982-205622.jpg


----------



## Blue Water Ho

Welcome to 2cool, nice ride dude.


----------



## Stephen S

Blue Water Ho said:


> Welcome to 2cool, nice ride dude.


Thanks!
Love the signature. Metallica!


----------



## wickedinhere

I just picked up a new tow rig 03 f-250XLT v8 gas.


----------



## WilliamH

Just chillin. 2002 Tacoma Prerunner.


----------



## lescobarz

06 F-350 3in. Skyjacker With 35's With Replacements Bumpers In Front And Back Limo Tint All Around


----------



## Mcast06

2001 Chevrolet 2500HD 4x4, 8in Fabtech and 3in body, 39.5 Swampers and 20in Helo Maxx 8's. Plus many other extras!!!


----------



## jmack

2007 z71 6 inch susp. lift 20'' moto metal wheels 35'' toyo m/t's airaid cold air intake, power programmer and 456 gears.


----------



## chopsinblack

*2002 Ram 4x4*

2002 DODGE RAM 1500 4X4
5" DUAL EXHUAST WITH FLOWMASTERS

ALSO...ITS FOR SALE! PM IF INTERESTED.

http://dallas.craigslist.org/car/625080906.html


----------



## D2

2004 Expedition Eb 22" Rims


Also For Sale !!!!!!!


----------



## duck44

*2007 Silverado*

Leveling Kit and new tires.


----------



## DMC




----------



## gregr1971

Nice ride, i have a dark green '02 2500hd 4x4, 4:10's,6.0l, which my wife claimed as hers when i bought my ford, if it is like HERS, the gas mileage s**ks!!!



Mcast06 said:


> 2001 Chevrolet 2500HD 4x4, 8in Fabtech and 3in body, 39.5 Swampers and 20in Helo Maxx 8's. Plus many other extras!!!


----------



## gregr1971

2007 F150 4x2 , 5.4l, King Ranch pkg.


----------



## Devans87

gregr1971 said:


> 2007 F150 4x2 , 5.4l, King Ranch pkg.


I thought you had a dodge cummins greg?!


----------



## gregr1971

i did, but decided i was tired of driving the heavy duty trucks, i went for comfort, i have 2- 3/4 ton 4x4's('95 & '02 2500HD) if i need to tow.


Devans87 said:


> I thought you had a dodge cummins greg?!


----------



## Lat22




----------



## Forsythe

*My ford f-250 on 24"*

this is my little project in the making not finished


----------



## remi19

08 f-250, 6 inch fab tech


----------



## LIVIN

Now that is a sharp looking set up !!!



remi19 said:


> 08 f-250, 6 inch fab tech


----------



## jmack

2007 chevy z71 4x4, 6 inch fabtech susp. lift, 20 inch moto metal wheels, 35 inch toyo tires, airaid cold air intake, power programmer spray-in bed liner and more. 9,200 miles *FOR SALE **PM *me or email me at [email protected]


----------



## TXDRAKE

Heres mine. 2003 FORD F-350 8.5" Lift with 37" Toyo Open Country tires, KMC Diesel Wheels, Amp Research steps, 4'' Exhaust, Etc.


----------



## 4x4tx

here are pics of mine...and its for sale as well
http://houston.craigslist.org/car/666133564.html


----------



## ggood18

*2002 f250*

2002 ford f250 lariat 4 door 4x4 
Bully dog triple pup downloader
Straight pipe 
K&N intake system
Bully dog Gauges


----------



## jj jones

I see we have a quite a few cummins fans on here.


----------



## Benny

Here's mine.
08 F250 Lariat - rollin' on 35's.


----------



## mahiseeker

*2005 Ford Supercrew & 2005 Robalo 24' CC*

My play toys!


----------



## Squeek2oo1

My street truck and my woods truck.............kinda


----------



## thundertrout

heres my 03 Z-71.


----------



## tatteredflag

Here is one of the best ever:
'86 GMC 3/4 ton 4x4
Custom bed and bumpers.
Custom rear seating and retractable roof.
Tires are flat proof.
Top secret rust proofing undercoat.
Perfect cast and blast transport.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

If Only..........with a Cummins 4 cyl turbo diesel


----------



## Angler 1

Nice Truck 



trodery said:


> 06 Ram 2500 CTD


----------



## ESCB Factory

This is the SCB Factory tow vehicle.

'08 F-250 Crew Cab 6'
Powerstroke
Rollin' 22's


----------



## porkchop

2000 ford expedition 3 inch body and 3 inch suspension lift with ranch hand full bumper replacement.


----------



## Icetrey

02 F150 6" Fab-Tech lift 20"MotoMetal rims


----------



## ssmarinaman

my yak hauler


----------



## bspeegle

Does anybody have a gas truck for sale?


----------



## ccamp_fx

New 2008 All Star edition Silverado. First full size truck. :dance:


----------



## paragod

*2006 Goat 4x4 Mega cab CTD*

96,000 and running strong


----------



## bwguardian

paragod said:


> 96,000 and running strong


I want to see pix of the $1,000 '03 Ambulance Stroker!


----------



## majek23

*1997 f350*

Original Owner, F350
Rockport, TX


----------



## paragod

bwguardian said:


> I want to see pix of the $1,000 '03 Ambulance Stroker!


Ok I had to work on the air ride today and put in some high power tunes. I ordered a set of simulaters for it now just need a bed and tint the windows


----------



## Black fin

Heres my truck in a washout Bluewater Highway post Ike


----------



## fireBoy

Ouch Blackfin, how did you get that out?


----------



## jfro

Blackfin, I belive I would trade that one in ASAP!


----------



## paragod

*2003 Ride'r Rope'r Power Stroker CHEAP! *

Just need to dress it up a bit and she will make a good WT I thnk she will last another 100,000


----------



## paragod

*Money Pit!!!*

Wife says I will die in it !!!!!!!!! 1993 YJ 350 SBC with 700r4 2 inch shackle lift. When it warms up again the inside will be black bedliner and the out yellow with black trim.


----------



## bwguardian

paragod said:


> Just need to dress it up a bit and she will make a good WT I thnk she will last another 100,000


What a deal...is that air bags in the last pic?


----------



## paragod

bwguardian said:


> What a deal...is that air bags in the last pic?


Yep all of our trucks have a rear air ride that dumps when u open the back door for lower deck height. They had already picked the air pump off it so I put a valve on the tank and just gave it a shot with the air comp. NO LEAKS!!:cop:


----------



## MikeB

*our truck*

a little older than any i have seen here but still going strong, in fact it is getting a paint job and a motor upgrade in time for spring. MikeB


----------



## Freshwaterman




----------



## tunahunter

*04 Lightning*

supercharged!


----------



## joprilla

*05 F350 / 67-72 Custom Blaze*

J.P.M.
Cypress, Texas


----------



## joprilla

*Big Blaze*

Family's weekender 
J.P.M
Cypress, Texas


----------



## thundertrout

cool lookn bronco jdf.


----------



## thundertrout

very nice blazer jo,what year is it?


----------



## subsea78

joprilla

Didnt that blazer used to belong to cuttin custom?


----------



## paragod

*F-350*

All Done


----------



## Slingshot

I have two.
This one pays for the toys.










And here's my toys.


----------



## Bull Fish

*Here's mine*

And It is for sale!


----------



## Astros13




----------



## ddittman08

06' ram 3500 6" lift too many mods to list, running 35's in this pictures but now running 37"s.


----------



## 8seconds

Here's my new to me '00 F150 Lariat SC 4x4 w/a 5.4. Replaced my old truck, '95 F150 XL reg cab long bed w/ 300 straight six, which was hit by a cement truck.


----------



## Shooter

*One of My Rides*


----------



## t-tung

'08 GMC 2500HD - 2.5" LIFT BFG A/T's, PARROT BLUETOOTH, BOSE SPEAKERS.... truck for work










'83 CHEVY K20, 350 BORED OUT .030", L88 CAM, ALUMINUM EDELBROCK INTAKE, FULL LENGTH HEADERS, MALLORY IGNITION, B&M SHIFT KIT, DUAL BATTERIES, DUAL GAS TANKS, THOR WINCH, H2 RIMS W/ BFG RUGGED TRAILS. GETTING TRUE DUAL FLOWMASTER 40 SERIES DUMPED UNDERNEATH IN THE MORNING... IT'S A WORK IN PROGRESS... NOT BAD FOR $500 THOUGH.....


----------



## scootert

07 Dodge 3/4 Ton. Too many upgrades to list.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/attachment.php?attachmentid=195418&stc=1&d=1238282185

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/attachment.php?attachmentid=195419&stc=1&d=1238282185


----------



## sweenyite

*06 F-150 FX4 STERLING PACKAGE*


----------



## TAMUGfisher12

05 silverado 2wd. 
Dumped IMCO Exhaust(will make a wimp's ears bleed) 
Soon to come-285 75 R17 BFG KM2, 3"body, ReadyLift, and 17" KMC XD ADDICTs, Ranch Hand Grill guard.


----------



## sweenyite

TAMUGfisher12 said:


> 05 silverado 2wd.
> Dumped IMCO Exhaust(will make a wimp's ears bleed)
> Soon to come-285 75 R17 BFG KM2, 3"body, ReadyLift, and 17" KMC XD ADDICTs, Ranch Hand Grill guard.


Going with a body lift? Come on man....do it right!


----------



## Pocketfisherman




----------



## TAMUGfisher12

sweenyite said:


> Going with a body lift? Come on man....do it right!


What would you suggest? A spindle lift? All i will be running is 33's. The suspension lifts that i have found have been 6" and up.


----------



## Dead Wait

Here's one of my truck's.


----------



## sweenyite

TAMUGfisher12 said:


> What would you suggest? A spindle lift? All i will be running is 33's. The suspension lifts that i have found have been 6" and up.


A 6" lift would look good...


----------



## justinlw

New pic, not sure if I posted in here yet or not.


----------



## joprilla

*My three youngens*

By the way, Big Blaze is for sale. Making way for another project.


----------



## Fubar

How much for the Big Blaze?


----------



## C BISHOP

05 SUPERDUTY DIESEL 4 INCH LIFT/ 325 NITTOS AT/ STRAIGHT PIPE/XD WHEELS/SUPER CHIP FLASHPAQ/EDGE EVOLUTION/ CUSTOM TOPS-N-TOWERS HEADACHE RACK


----------



## TAMUGfisher12

Nice to see some Saltwater Soul!


----------



## justinsfa

2008 Tundra 5.7L Crewmax 4x4.... 20" Goliaths, 35x12.50 Toyos, and 13mpg... haha 

















My Tundra and Tacoma


----------



## Mrschasintail

Both trucks


----------



## tunahunter

my new toy


----------



## Jake

Can't remember if I had posted yet or not, but here's a recent photo of my truck at HRP a few months back. It looks the same currently, but I recently put a new cam in it and a built transmission.
Motor mods:
TR224 Cam (224/224 .563/.563 112 LSA)
Comp 7.4 Magnum Pushrods
Comp 918 Valvesprings
Pacesetter Longtube Headers
Full 3" Offroad Y with E-Cutout
Custom 4" K&N Intake
Fully Built 4L60E
Yank Racing 3000 Stall
Custom MSD 8.8MM Wires
160* T-Stat
Tuned by Me with HPTuners

Chassis:
Belltech 2" Drop Spindles
Belltech 2" Hangers and 2" Shackles
Helper bags in the back for towing big loads
Addco Rear Sway Bar

I probably spend way too much money on this stuff, but oh well haha. I haven't run it at the track yet with the new cam but we'll be out there soon.


----------



## longhorns13

rippin lips said:


> Here is the latest project 1995 F350 Powerstroke goin on 54" SS. Green Cameleon paint in progress now.also an H2,Toyota,and dodge 1500.I spread my likings around.LOL Here is some of the other projects from The Shop///Critter Gitters Hunting Equipment.


Rippin, got to have one of those gitters! Need a trade in!!


----------



## C.E.O.SALTWATERSOUL

Can you believe all of those SALTWATERSOUL STICKERS EVERYWHERE YOU GO ????? I HAVE SEEN THEM IN FLORIDA ,ALABAMA,GEORGIA,LOUISIANA,ALL ALONG I -10 EAST TO WEST.GOT PHONE CALLS THEY SEEN THEM AS FOR AS NORTH DALLAS TO CALIFORNIA................MUST BE THAT LIFESTYLE THEM BOYS AND GIRLS LIVE.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin

*Tundras*

Here is a pic of my Toyota Crewmax

















Mossy Oak Crewmax w/ 6" lift @ Star Toyota (where I work)









Doublecab Tundra w/ 6" lift @ Star Toyota (where I work)


----------



## Diamond Jen

*My truck!*

I have put her through so much! LOL!


----------



## sweenyite

Diamond Jen said:


> I have put her through so much! LOL!


 nice rims


----------



## trainwreck203

New to me.


----------



## ttuhawk

Offroad Warrior - "War Wagon" I dont have any of the dd


----------



## Jake

I'm likin' the Denali wheels. I think I've seen you around town a few times...



trainwreck203 said:


> New to me.


----------



## Third Wave

*anchor light*

From an earlier post...
This is the largest anchor light I've ever seen on a boat.


----------



## Timemachine

Man ....... are we a bunch of ******** or what!!!


----------



## bwguardian

Timemachine said:


> Man ....... are we a bunch of ******** or what!!!


He!! yeah!


----------



## troutslayer

07 3/4 ton Duramax......


----------



## LongRodMaster

My 06 2500 Ram 4wd 650+ HP and over 1200 ftlbs of torq


----------



## Jake

LongRodMaster said:


> My 06 2500 Ram 4wd 650+ HP and over 1200 ftlbs of torq


Nice! What's it run in the 1/4? I can definitely see the drag strip in the background


----------



## Arlon

My dodge "resident evil" in for it's annual exorcism..










On a calmer day..


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Trodery is way too modest to post the pics himself but I snapped one off when he pulled his baby out of his garage...


----------



## LongRodMaster

Jake said:


> Nice! What's it run in the 1/4? I can definitely see the drag strip in the background


so far best pass has been a 12.47 at 110 mph. Dynoed at 667 hp and 1289 ft lbs TQ.


----------



## Jake

LongRodMaster said:


> so far best pass has been a 12.47 at 110 mph. Dynoed at 667 hp and 1289 ft lbs TQ.


Jeez, that's haulin' some butt for a 6k lb. truck man. I should run a mid 13 next time I goto the track. I wish I could run a mid 12 all motor in my truck and still have it be my DD lol. I'm going to just spray a 125 to hit a fast time this fall though


----------



## LongRodMaster

I actually tip the scales at 7500 lbs. The 12.4 is on the bottle small 100 hp shot I run 13.2 13.3 on motor and is my daily driver. I am thinking of twins in the future and 90hp injectors to go with it to posibly break into the 11's.


----------



## trainwreck203

Jake what area do you stay in?


----------



## Jake

LongRodMaster said:


> I actually tip the scales at 7500 lbs. The 12.4 is on the bottle small 100 hp shot I run 13.2 13.3 on motor and is my daily driver. I am thinking of twins in the future and 90hp injectors to go with it to posibly break into the 11's.


Nice! That's a heavy freakin truck. Twins and 90lb injectors would be sweet especially when you spank a corvette 



trainwreck203 said:


> Jake what area do you stay in?


Honestly I'm all over the place, but I live in Friendswood. Typically on the weekends I'm anywhere between Galveston/Clear Lake/Friendswood/Alvin/Houston lol


----------



## usrollin

I guess I can put some up or at least try!!Im new to this website,and learning alot.But you guys need some bigger trucks.Also added a pic of my 68 mustang I have to throw it in or she will get mad and not run!!Iv never dont this before so if I mess it up Im sure yall will tell me.HEHE


----------



## LandPirate

Here's my 07.5 GMC CC, 4x4, 6.0L Gas, 4.10 w/ Eaton Locker, Integrated Trailer Brakes. Hooked up to my 28' Mobile Scout and hauling my '01 EZ-GO (lifted) in the bed. 

Next pic is the EZ-GO with 6 inch Jake's Lift Kit and 27' Stryker tires

Then my wife's Urban Assault Vehicle...'06 Hummer H3. Just what every woman needs for the urban jungle and assaulting the mall.


----------



## LandPirate

Here's our toys: 

Mobile Scout 28' Travel Trailer
'98 Sea Ray Laguna 21' CC


----------



## McAnulty

ok, I'll play too....

2008 Chevy 3/4 ton 
Duramax and Ally









I've got about 22k on in this pic


----------



## jeff.w

are any of you guys adopting? sheesh


----------



## LandPirate

Only if you are female, oriental and between the ages of 18 and 26. :rotfl:


----------



## McAnulty

LandPirate said:


> Only if you are female, oriental and between the ages of 18 and 26. :rotfl:


:bounce:
sup L/P

Poorboy from TFF....


----------



## LandPirate

Nada...just waiting on an A/C for my RV so I get back to Port A and wet a line.


----------



## longhorns13

*New to me*

02' F-350 4x4. Stole it!! Oh, it's the 7.3!!!!!!!!


----------



## longhorns13

*Pushed aside*

1992 k3500 4x4 350. Was going to replace my old deer lease vehicle. Can't let the old one go. For Sale in auto section. Could be good for someone.


----------



## choupic

04 Supercrew 5.4 liter


----------



## catchemdallas

2500hd


----------



## CAJUN THUNDER

Mcast06 said:


> 2001 Chevrolet 2500HD 4x4, 8in Fabtech and 3in body, 39.5 Swampers and 20in Helo Maxx 8's. Plus many other extras!!!


 i thought i've seen that truck at gander mountain


----------



## lescobarz

*my new toy*


----------



## lescobarz




----------



## Sidewinder

*My Truck????*

Not Mine anymore. I believe it's registered to Allstate now. This is what happens when you go snoopin' around after Hurricane Ike. Went from 6" all over to a 4' washout. Diesels do not like saltwater in the intake!!! This is at Matagorda Beach INSIDE of three mile cut. Got a 2008 identical to it now. No pics yet though.


----------



## Jake

Man that's crazy, at least it cleaned up the truck a little bit


----------



## younggun55

2008 F250, 8" fabtech on 38x15.50x20's spartan tuned with dpf/doc delete


----------



## Argo

I hate to say it but thats a nice ford.....


----------



## Jake

Argo said:


> I hate to say it but thats a nice ford.....


lol, yeah that's a pretty sweet superduty. I really like the wheels on it


----------



## younggun55

Jake said:


> lol, yeah that's a pretty sweet superduty. I really like the wheels on it


Thank ya'll


----------



## DSL_PWR

Here is mine.


----------



## Boat Storage POC

*06 hummer sut*

06 sut 6inch fabtec lift,37 toyos on 22 inch ion forged wheels custom powder coated


----------



## D2

H2 looks good man.... I have been fighhting off buying one for 2 years pics like that make me want one bad!!!


----------



## DSL_PWR

D2 said:


> H2 looks good man.... I have been fighhting off buying one for 2 years pics like that make me want one bad!!!


God whatever you do, DON'T!!! They are the biggest pieces of s**t on the road. I had 2 H2's and they were both trash. Both of them left me stranded places and gas hogs, geesh.

Get a diesel and please, whatever you do stay away from government motors and dodge..:headknock


----------



## Hunter11

05 with a few mods.


----------



## Argo

DSL_PWR said:


> God whatever you do, DON'T!!! They are the biggest pieces of s**t on the road. I had 2 H2's and they were both trash. Both of them left me stranded places and gas hogs, geesh.
> 
> Get a diesel and please, whatever you do stay away from government motors and dodge..:headknock


yeah, you prolly cant handle the power a GM or Dodge diesel truck has since you are wanting an H2 to start. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## rkm

Sidewinder, just curious where you work. Is that a parking pass on the rearview mirror? It looks familiar.


----------



## Boat Storage POC

*07 suburban*

my wifes vehicle


----------



## DSL_PWR

Argo said:


> yeah, you prolly cant handle the power a GM or Dodge diesel truck has since you are wanting an H2 to start. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


On the contrary, I owned 2 GMC's before and they were both diesels. Both trucks were well into the high 500's/low 600's in the HP department. I did not say that I wanted an H2, might learn to read before you try to stir things up.

:dance:


----------



## luv2fishnewere

*a work in progress*

1986 ford 4x4 completely painted with bedliner "rust prevention" lol 33x12.50 tires

still trying to figure out how to put pictures on here


----------



## Argo

I was following the line on conversation and trying to keep it flowing, the comment was directed at the same person you had your directed at, D2. It was obvious to me that you didnt like the H2. It is also obvious that you like diesel power given your screen name.


----------



## younggun55

Argo said:


> yeah, you prolly cant handle the power a GM or Dodge diesel truck has since you are wanting an H2 to start. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ford is actually putting out way more hp with the 6.4 with just a tune, intake, and exhaust than any of them out of the big 3, 590 to the wheels on all stock hardware including tranny :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Travelingwithbuddy

*Custom Hot Rod*

Here's mine... o.k., not mine, but my good friend Capt. Tommie in Rockport. Can you believe he is selling it!!! I just helped him post it under "Trucks For Sale". Actually, he would love to trade it for a nice decent RV/Motorhome.

It's a 1953, Ford Truck CUSTOM Hot Rod-F100


----------



## lilevil

Has anyone seen or photographed the H3T with a lift and bigger tires. Just curious. I've searched the internet and can't seem to find one. Thanks.


----------



## saltwaterguy

Just picked her up yesterday!!!!:bounce::bounce:


----------



## remi19

saltwaterguy said:


> Just picked her up yesterday!!!!:bounce::bounce:


that good looking lady or the truck.

Nice truck


----------



## Jake

They look sick with just a little lift and some 35's, and if it's the Alpha then you're even better off. With longtube headers, intake, and a tune the H3T alpha is surprisingly quick 



lilevil said:


> Has anyone seen or photographed the H3T with a lift and bigger tires. Just curious. I've searched the internet and can't seem to find one. Thanks.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

*Here's my baby*

:texasflag08 Tundra bone stock, except for the growth attached to the trailer hitch.


----------



## Blue Water Ho

Man I go away for 2 months and the diesel battle still continues. Must I remind yall that the current diesel 1/4 mile belongs to the Cummins and Scheid Diesel. Gotta agree with Argo though, thats a good looking Ford.


----------



## Jake

Blue Water Ho said:


> Man I go away for 2 months and the diesel battle still continues. Must I remind yall that the current diesel 1/4 mile belongs to the Cummins and Scheid Diesel. Gotta agree with Argo though, thats a good looking Ford.


that's crazy fast, not too bad for a cummins 

to each his own, but most of the 3/4 & 1ton diesels out there put down relatively the same amount of power with the same mods. It's a big surprise when a diesel hangs with you on the street but hey they have at least 400+ftlbs. of torque more than me


----------



## Navi

My tow pig


----------



## AggiePlugger




----------



## lilevil

Thanks Jake. I appreciate the picture. Greenie to ya. I'm sold on the look, especially one with a snugtop. Military thing I guess.


----------



## FireEater

My '98 D with 8 1/2" lift on 35" Mickey Thompsons wrapped around 20" XD's. 









Everything I have down to it HERE and still not done yet.


----------



## Julsbfishin

*Jul's truck*

Luv my truck!!


----------



## LongTallTexan

*07 sierra denali*

This is my 2007 Sierra Denali. 6.2L, Basically stock, no slouch.


----------



## bwguardian

Julsbfishin said:


> Luv my truck!!


I am not a big Dodge fan...but that is a dang nice looking truck with the scoop and all on the front end! Which power plant?


----------



## Blue Water Ho

Hey BW, look at that mighty fine chrome C on the front fender. Right behind the grill guard.

BTW, good choice Juls on the truck. I happen to be a big fan of a black 4x4 Cummins. Speaking of which, i need to give it a bath tomorrow.


----------



## Jake

Was going through some old pictures on my backup drive today and found several pics of my old truck. I can't believe it's been so long since I had it too. Boy do I miss it 

'97 3/4 Ton 4x4. 454 w/4L80E. 8" lift with 1/2 ton rear lift springs (no blocks FTW), dual shock towers up front. Longtube headers and a westers tune. 14bff rear axle w/4.10s and LSD. 37" Irok Radials . We had a lot of fun in it, no doubt.


----------



## 04Tundra

my toy. 03 2500hd. 6" pro comp kit.triple shock setup in front. 35x13.5's. super chips tune and k&n


----------



## yellowskeeter

08 chevy 3500 4x4 Diesel. Could not find a pic pulling the boat.


----------



## SYCO

my new one


----------



## marshhunter

*my truck*

this is my truck when i first got it since these pics i have gotten new tires and the windows tinted. i really need to get the bondo spot fixed but i dont have money to do it now...when i do get the money does anybody know of a good but cheap body shop?


----------



## I have no bait

*my toys*

heres a few of my toys


----------



## TX Fishin




----------



## txrowdy

FOR SALE!


----------



## marshhunter

txrowdy said:


> FOR SALE!


just curious but how much?


----------



## txrowdy

$17,500 OBO MR. Marshhunter


----------



## Sidewinder

I posted pics of my 2006 in the water in 3-mile cut at Matagorda Beach after Hurricane Ike. Here are some pics of my 2008 that I replaced it with.


----------



## Sidewinder

Forgot some..... Here it is getting ready to Pull Mark (Whos Your Daddy) and Kelly's (Dolphingirl's) new boat home from Alabama this past weekend.


----------



## Harbormaster

2001 F-350...already sold...please don't ask! :biggrin:



Sidewinder said:


> Forgot some..... Here it is getting ready to Pull Mark (Whos Your Daddy) and Kelly's (Dolphingirl's) new boat home from Alabama this past weekend.


Been cheaper to run the ditch...wouldn't it?


----------



## Harleymedic1

2006 F-350 King Ranch, SCT, Magnaflow turbo back.


----------



## WhyKnot




----------



## POC Troutman

Blue Water Ho said:


> Man I go away for 2 months and the diesel battle still continues. Must I remind yall that the current diesel 1/4 mile belongs to the Cummins and Scheid Diesel. Gotta agree with Argo though, thats a good looking Ford.


Better than the 6.4L with Spartan? Just ordered a 2010 King ranch 3/4, she gets here in a few weeks, planning to drop the Spartan in, thoughts??


----------



## durbin64

instead of a truck i have a jackA$$


----------



## sweenyite

*2006 Ford, 1994 Shoalwater*

Yep, I'm poor. :rotfl:


----------



## Profish00

Just put a lift and tires on it.


----------



## duck44

*2010 Silverado*

Crew Cab LT
6.2 Liter 6 speed Tranny
403 horses 
Daystar leveling Kit
Smittybilt steps and bumper gaurd


----------



## Miles2Fish

I like your trucks! As soon as I am employed I will be able to post a pic of my new truck, I hope!


----------



## km2006dmax




----------



## km2006dmax

Previous post wouldn't let me type anything with pic. 

06 duramax
Fully built motor by Chris at Relentless diesel along with
Mpi twins,PPe dual cp3's Suncoast IV tranny 1056 converter with billet shafts, 75hp sticks, tuned with efi live, Buckstop bumpers, dick cepek mud terrains on 20 in black monsters. dyno 691hp 1189ft lbs torque.


----------



## oceanwaves08

*08 F350*

08 F350


----------



## carpetguy

*18 years old and still going*

Not bad for an 18 yrar old truck. All original-even the paint.


----------



## jj jones

I think my next truck is going to be a 6.4 powerstroke.


----------



## MarshJr.

just got it last weekend
2008 titan w/ 6" fabtech lift on MT 35's


----------



## POC Troutman

Sweet dude! You and chad will be at the cook off right?


----------



## MarshJr.

Wouldn't miss it....can't wait


POC Troutman said:


> Sweet dude! You and chad will be at the cook off right?


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat

*My toy*

Finally got my tires on, 2003 Dodge 2500 Banks six gun, 4" exaust, Banks turbo and big head waste gate, cold air intake, 35" Nittos Runs great!


----------



## FireEater

Nice!


----------



## RSanders24

have a programer or a chip for it yet.


----------



## RSanders24

Sorry just read you have a six gun. Just wondering if you have the s.o. or the h.o. engine.


----------



## marshhunter

sweet arse truck thats what i want next...hopefully i cant afford it


----------



## RSanders24

can or cant


----------



## C.Hern5972

07 Z71 STOCK


----------



## 1976Bronc

My 2004 F250, 6in skyjacker Z-link spring coilover conversion, 20" stone crushers/38" kuhmo KL71's, love my truck all over again! Soon to have programmer/ exchaust installed.

My 2009 Ranger, after market rims / 27" mudders 
has a custom top on it now, but not in this pic


----------



## C.Hern5972

1976Bronc said:


> My 2004 F250, 6in skyjacker Z-link spring coilover conversion, 20" stone crushers/38" kuhmo KL71's, love my truck all over again! Soon to have programmer/ exchaust installed.
> 
> My 2009 Ranger, after market rims / 27" mudders
> has a custom top on it now, but not in this pic


sweet ford man.. i want one badly


----------



## 1976Bronc

Thankyou! Im pretty proud of it, I did the lift myself with 3 friends and about 2 1/2 days work. Not to mention beers and BBQ for the helpers... LOL

Ride quality is 2 times better than my buddies 6" leaf spring lifted F250.


----------



## RSanders24

Whats the mileage on that truck. It is a really goog looking 7.3 wish I still had the parents ole blue.


----------



## txgirl1722

*My Baby*

I LOVE my truck!:dance:


----------



## ronniesk8

my first truck i did a 4 inch suspension lift and 3 inch body lift with 35s








i traded my truck in for this had it a lil over a year








now i traded my challenger in for my new truck i missed havin a truck it will be on an 8inch lift and 37s


----------



## marshhunter

RSanders24 said:


> can or cant


haha opps can lol


----------



## 1976Bronc

RSanders24 said:


> Whats the mileage on that truck. It is a really goog looking 7.3 wish I still had the parents ole blue.


I get about 10 in town with a kinda heavy foot and 12ish on the highway at 80. Thats why im soon to put the SCT/new exhaust to get a little better power/mileage. I can say I dont drive this truck for the mileage, but if I can get better than I'll try. And its 6.0 not the 7.3, kinda wish ay times it was the 7.3 but iv had the head problem fixed while under warrenty so I Iv been blessed with no furthur issues. I do have a bad injector right now and its gonna be about 450 bucks to fix, but still drives fine and hasnt hurt the mileage so it seems.


----------



## Saltstalker

*Purty*

Dose sure r Purty , does ya work wit em or just drive em up n down the street ?


----------



## KID CREOLE

2000 Excursion










1993 F-350










2000 f250


----------



## Capt. Nemo

Here is our beach/duck truck. my girls call it "Pato Machete"


----------



## fire14fishin

*my ride*

2009 f450, not too many upgrades to list, cant afford them after putting fuel in this fuel gussler, 9.2 mpg lol!!! should be using my kids ride in this economy....lol


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat

It has the HO, runs great just hard to keep my foot out of it at times. I keep the 6 Gun set on 4 most of the time. Only problem now is keeping it clean with these Nitto's they throw mud everywhere.


RSanders24 said:


> Sorry just read you have a six gun. Just wondering if you have the s.o. or the h.o. engine.


----------



## Supergas

*1975 International Scout II*

Here is a couple of pix of the last Scout I built...

1975 Scout II; 345 + .030; Isky Cam; 4Bbl Edelbrock; Pertronix Ignition; Stans Headers; Dual Super turbos w/crossover; 727 Torqueflight; Dana 44's F&R; 3.55 gears; 3" Lift; 33X12.50-15...

All redone with new floors.. NO Rust.. will go anywhere.. basically a tank with AC... Painted with Hot Rod Flatz Black

Supergas


----------



## garrettryan

2005 Tahoe.. 
Camo Wrapped
Rhino Lined Inside
Quail Seats Custom made that will plug in the Front Custom Bumper
Air Shocks with Built in Compressor..

My Dad and My Hunting Toy...


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida

My 02 GMC that i sold 2 weeks ago 

the older fellas at work called her "ridin dirty"

just a billet grill, 22's, and superchipped


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida

My new loadeed Crew Cab on 24" kmc slides

the older fellas at work call her "ridin dirtier" lol

I guess im getting old b/c im fixing to give up the 24's and find some stock 20's. i miss the "smooth ride" thinking about getting it tuned by flaco and maybe throwing the LS7 cam in


----------



## POC Troutman

fire14fishin said:


> 2009 f450, not too many upgrades to list, cant afford them after putting fuel in this fuel gussler, 9.2 mpg lol!!! should be using my kids ride in this economy....lol


Gas or Diesel? If diesel, put a spartan tuner on it, your gas mileage will increase BIG TIME (2010 F250 King Ranch Diesel w/ Spartan) Holler at me if you have any questions or want info about it, i don't sell them or have affiliation, just a satisfied customer.


----------



## tommy261

*heres mine*

love it so far...


----------



## jboogerfinger

08 Xterra S; in San Diego, TX


----------



## windjammer

Here is my 2008 Chevy, she just turned 2 yrs old. Still looking good.
windjamer


----------



## Maxx121

My 04' GMC Z71 with 3inch suspension lift and 285 km2's on stock wheels..


----------



## silver reflections

*2001 Ford Expedition*

New to the family by 4 days. Hope to accessorize soon.
5.4 Triton motor
Still running like a charm


----------



## Slingshot

my truck used to sound like this, that is until I threw a rod out the side of the block. Rod bolt failure.






outside still looks factory, except its been lowered a few inches. I have installed another 6.0, with a bigger cam, long tube headers, and my heads are being ported and polished now. Running it through factory exhaust is fun. You can't hear it, unless you're right next to it. That is, until I open the dmh performance cutout. In 2 seconds, I go from factory exhaust to open headers. Great for messing with those young kids.


----------



## gstanford85

Day I got the new shoes for her. I also installed 2" drop shackles in the rear, cat back exhaust, k&n cold air, and edge programmer.


----------



## C.Hern5972

Just put the extras on. From bone stock to this..

Leveling kit
AFE cold ait intake
Magnaflow exhaust
throttle body spacer
wheels/tires


----------



## wezil1669

here is my truck it is a 08 2500 cummings with an 8inch lift and 22 inch wheels with 38's i had alot to drink that night and it was the first time i took it mudding, it took two tractors tied together to pull me out oh yeah and a new tail gate and wind sheld........


----------



## bobbyoshay

wezil1669......thats insane! diesels tend to "sink"


----------



## TunaTango

Old school 1991 Dodge D250 5.9L Cummins  

Her only job is to pull a 06' 185 Glastron. Then back in the garage

Don't see to many of these trucks around :cheers:


----------



## Jake

That's a pretty sweet old Cummins. There's a local guy here that has one that's all tubbed out and it runs I think in the single digits with a Cummins, they're tough trucks.


----------



## astro

tatteredflag said:


> Here is one of the best ever:
> '86 GMC 3/4 ton 4x4
> Custom bed and bumpers.
> Custom rear seating and retractable roof.
> Tires are flat proof.
> Top secret rust proofing undercoat.
> Perfect cast and blast transport.


SWEET!:texasflag


----------



## txgirl1722

*My Baby*

I nearly had a heart attack last night when it was hailing on her. I had a few choice words for Mother Nature.


----------



## berto

POC Troutman said:


> Gas or Diesel? If diesel, put a spartan tuner on it, your gas mileage will increase BIG TIME (2010 F250 King Ranch Diesel w/ Spartan) Holler at me if you have any questions or want info about it, i don't sell them or have affiliation, just a satisfied customer.


glad your happy with them, im not a happy customer right now.


----------



## mbearkatja

*My 58 Apache*

Here is a pic of my 58 Apache during last year's snow storm in S.E. Texas. I just sold it a couple months back.


----------



## wezil1669

what about ranger's and rhino's?????? i have some pics of me and some friends playing with them.....


----------



## Blue Water Breaux

2002 Limited 7.3L Excursion

4" ProComp Lift
Dual Stabilizers up front (steering as well)
37" BFG TAs
17" Weld rims, soon to be powdercoated flat black
JVC Dual indash stereo for ipod, satellite, HD and USB port
Integrated K40/calibre speed defuser
Cold Air intake
Side steps that fold down (havent installed yet at the house) with the 3" extension

Adding on in the next wk- 

Front end replacement w grill
programmer
guages
exhaust
Possibly safari rack (but I wont be able to fit in parking garage)


----------



## Pocketfisherman

At Cottonwood Pass CO


----------



## Sweat

*1999 F-250 7.3*

Sadly, these are the only pics I have.. Its back when it snowed this past December 2009.

4" Skyjacker Suspension
35" BFG AT
4-Stage Programer
Bare Foot Gas Pedal!!
Full Front and Rear Replacements


----------



## Bottom Finder

Not near as straight or pretty as it used to be but about to roll over 300,000 and still running strong so I am happy!


----------



## KID CREOLE

Bottom Finder said:


> Not near as straight or pretty as it used to be but about to roll over 300,000 and still running strong so I am happy!


 :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## jaime1982

Here is my stock 06 Tundra, one of my 01 Tundra, and my old 87 4runner. The 01 is for sale too


----------



## txrowdy

latest picture and a blury one.....shes got a long way to go.


----------



## ccg

Newest one... 2010 chevy Z71


----------



## 9121SS

Just a regolar ole 250 but I like it.


----------



## Blown2run

2011 F250 Powerstroke Diesel Lariat 4X4


----------



## sweenyite

Blown2run said:


> 2011 F250 Powerstroke Diesel Lariat 4X4


 Nice rig!


----------



## brentscann

*06 z-71*

This is my 06 z-71. 6 in. Procomp Lift and 35 procomp extreme a/t.


----------



## alexrex20




----------



## atcfisherman

Pocketfisherman said:


> At Cottonwood Pass CO


Dude, that is a beautiful pic. I have been to Colorado probably about 50 times snow skiing and fly fishing in the summers and each time I go, I am totally amazed at the beauty. God's creation is awesome!!!


----------



## atcfisherman

carpetguy said:


> Not bad for an 18 yrar old truck. All original-even the paint.


I haven't seen one of these in years. I had a 1993 just like that, but maroon and it was an awesome little truck.


----------



## REELING 65

*2001 Dodge Ram 1500 Extended Cab*

Here is the rear window.lol.will post up the rest later.


----------



## marshhunter

wezil1669 said:


> here is my truck it is a 08 2500 cummings with an 8inch lift and 22 inch wheels with 38's i had alot to drink that night and it was the first time i took it mudding, it took two tractors tied together to pull me out oh yeah and a new tail gate and wind sheld........


bad arsed truck!!!
did you get it painted?? it looks awfully read in that last pic lol


----------



## iwanashark

Daily driver 89' wagoneer. yes the ac works but i dont use it much. If you live in Pearland you've prob seen me.
360 ,edelbrock intake, 4 barrel edelbrock. 
Obama would be ****** if he knew. lol


----------



## Blue Fury

2008 Dodge Cummins 2500 4x4
2" leveling spacers
rancho dual steering stabilizers
skyjacker shocks
35x12.50x17 BFG KM2 M/T's


----------



## Never easy

2003 yukon xl, 2500 4x4, 8.1L. little lift, 325/60/18 procomp's. i love my truck!!!


----------



## JDT4430

Here it is with the boat. 2009 Chevy 2500HD with the 2003 23' Gulf Coast Vari Side.


----------



## mardigrastopsntails

Here is my GMC 2500HD 6.6L SLT with 295/75 BFG ATs


----------



## State_Vet

2010 F250 had it almost 6 months an love it.


----------



## rebelangler

Here is mine...08 F150 FX4
6" lift w/ 35x13.00x20
Bull bar with kc lights.

sorry about the bad pics. cell phones arent the best. ill get some better ones later while im down here in florida..

brian


----------



## PasadenaMan

Here is mine


----------



## DSL_PWR

State_Vet said:


> 2010 F250 had it almost 6 months an love it.


That is a nice truck man, congrats..



PasadenaMan said:


> Here is mine


That is funny, you have an anti obungholio avatar yet you buy a government motors truck..

:headknock


----------



## oldriver88

*1997 F-350 PSD 4X4*

260,000 and still strong!!!


----------



## ProSkiff

*For Work....2007 F250 FX4*










For Play....1977 Bronco


----------



## Dcrawford




----------



## RedXRunner




----------



## marln444

getting my bfg's put on


----------



## Brew

Nice Bronc PS!! 

My junk:
78 Chevy K20
350/4spd
D44/14 bolt
DIY4X.COM shackle & flip
ORD shackle & Tuff Country springs
about 5" lift
ORD steering box brace
37" Military Goodyears


----------



## OVERSIZE

01 f250 7.3 powerstroke


----------



## C BISHOP

OVERSIZE said:


> 01 f250 7.3 powerstroke


that truck looks pretty **** clean for an 01 7.3L


----------



## Mud Cat

*2003 CTD with real fast paint*


----------



## Suck It Up

*Ford 2005 F-250*

This truck pulls......


----------



## Mud Cat

*Fender close up..*


----------



## Gamblinhand

My 97 GMC 3500 Quail Hunting Rig
Only 27000 miles on it
4 Bose Speakers outside for tunes---- or calling in varmints at night.
Remote spotlight
All aluminum rigging
6 dog boxes that will hold 12 dogs total
Lots of drink holders
15000 lbs winch in the rear end
Special bullett proof tires------that have made it through 4 seasons of hunting with out any leaks------dont know if they were worth the price, but they seem to be working.

The War Wagon


----------



## pwrstrkr

well if my picture post by my name that what it look like..
03 F-250
9" Fabtech lift
38' toyo open country m/t
4' turbo back exhaust
EGR delete
guage pod
....and a few more


----------



## Spotted Hawg

*2011 Chevy 3500HD 4x4 Regular Cab Diesel*

My new haul truck! Like they say "You can't take it with you"


----------



## truckin_angler

my first 4x4 2010 f-150, not sure what to do with it,lift it,level it, or just leave it stock.......


----------



## SHARKTEETH

2004 F150 4x4...... Still hurt's!!!


----------



## texasoutlaw

04 chevy crew cab 








96 chevy


----------



## HillCountry Hunter

2006 F-250


----------



## GIGEM18

*2002 CHEVY Z71*

NOT THE BEST, BUT PAID FOR. LOL


----------



## Louisiana Longhorn

Fixing to tint the windows, leveling kit and new treads...LL


----------



## ddittman08

just got the new lift, wheels and tires put on....... Even got my lil man helping clean the wheels! haha


----------



## Spotted Hawg

spotted123 said:


> My new haul truck! Like they say "You can't take it with you"


 Hauling the Hawg


----------



## EvansMarine

*Viper Truck will pass evrything but the Gas station!*

06 Ram-1500 SRT-10 Viper Truck
Roe Racing Supercharger
Built Lower End
Head Shop CNC Heads


----------



## Poormans Boatright

*Wife and 85 GMC*

Super Swamper tires, 350 crate motor from Jeggs, Hydraulic assist steering, gas eater


----------



## Buck Tag

Here's my new 2011 Tundra Crewmax... I love it!

And my other toy.... My YJ...


----------



## amaccammond

1997 Ford F-350 7.3 TD 4x4, ground pounder!


----------



## TripleSranch

*Ram diesel 4x4*

Dodge 2500


----------



## riverdog




----------



## Bigdaddy4360

2001 ford F250 7.3 will upload newer pic when i get home with the banks 5" monster exhaust


----------



## TEXAS_REDKILLER

Bretticu$ said:


> 96 chevy ext. cab z71 w/ custom 8" pro comp lift


 LOOKS ALOT THE THE PARKING AT THE WOODLANDS PAVILION......BUZZFEST?


----------



## bassmaster2004

2007 gmc 1500 v8. Ready to tow got plenty of power it's hooked in that picture to my 5x10 ft steak pit. We can cook over 75 steaks at once if you got enough guys to man the pit. Love this truck and got a nice deal in it.


----------



## 2littletime

Here's my latest toys.


----------



## Gfish

2007 F-150


----------



## Aquasport29

2009 Chevy D-Max 8" lift 35 nitto grapplers


----------



## offshorefanatic

The one I regret selling! 46" tires 26"plus of lift straight axle conversion. 350vortec wit 200k miles still ran good when I sold it.


----------



## sweenyite

*2006 F-350 Lariat FX4 Supercrew*

Just picked it up from Texas Direct Auto yesterday. We bought a bigger camper and needed a bigger truck. I was looking at 3/4 tons, but found a deal on this one ton.


----------



## twoZJs

(PoorMans BoatRight post #336") Neat truck and helper supporting this side. 

What was done last, the new engine or lift kit? Wow!


----------



## FireEater

twoZJs said:


> (PoorMans BoatRight post #336") Neat truck and helper supporting this side.
> 
> What was done last, the new engine or lift kit? Wow!


Lift kit and now he is putting headers on it. He needs to hurry so I can get my Durango in there.

Always clogging up the shop.........always. Haha!

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tquick

*My ride*

2011 f250 KR pulling the ranch truck home from Mexico.


----------



## bighossf150

06 2wd xlt
3" level
2"aal
285/70/17 buckshots
17"xd addicts
3" dynomax bullet
HSW 50 shot dry n2o



















when it was stock


----------



## pipeliner345

2008 f-350


----------



## pipeliner345

i guess it would help to click on the upload button..............:headknock


----------



## nitrofn

*My toy*


----------



## Texan08

The new money pit...


----------



## koncept1




----------



## Ewingss

*BIG RIG*

My kids call it the "BIG RIG"! 04' Excursion, 6.0 with EGR delete & Banks Six Guns Programmer, Volant Ram Air intake, 4" exhaust with 6" tip. ProComp lift with Gas Shocks & air bags. With 2 TV's and a 1100 watt stereo it is a fun truck to drive!


----------



## stangfan93

My 2001 Silverado. Use to be my dads but he got a newer truck and I just bought his off of him.


----------



## live2fish247

2011 Laramie 2500

View attachment 389019


Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## kev2126

These are old but still got the same truck. Love it. Bought it brand new back in 02 and 150,000 miles later it still runs and drives perfect!

Here's a few photos of it at TCD pre-IKE and me out wheeling with some friends at the Llano River. Most of these are old photos. Will dig up some current pics later. The last photo was a friend and I towing some kids out of the super soft sugar sand out at the river. They though it would be cute to go thrashing around full throttle in their Dad's Chevy and blew out the front differential in the process. :work:


----------



## g2outfitter

Here she is. 2006 Dodge Mega cab 4x4 Dwr. Just bought it 3 weeks ago. Still.need to do a few things. Just added frontier replacement and leveling kit. 19k miles
























Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Islander83

02 F-150 Supercrew!!!


----------



## NitroNX898




----------



## SHARKTEETH

99 7.3


----------



## headed south 2

1996 Chevy K3500 crewcab, dually flatbed


----------



## jas415

*New F150*

My new truck, first new vehicle for me since 1985. And my Triton 191LTS. Platinum, 5.0, Nav, Sunroof, through the first 1600 miles averaging about 16.4 with about 40% of the miles in stop and go neighborhood driving and the rest is freeway at about 60.


----------



## boogie

*Heres mine*

2010 F150 and 2011 24' Sea Fox with 225 SHO


----------



## bubbas kenner

*My 07 fx4*

I have always drove ford .Love that suspension.


----------



## Islander83

08 tacoma


----------



## tomcat102

Here's my 02 f250 6 in lift 38 tires mbrp edge custom sound inside with almost 90,000

https://thumbp13-bf1.thumb.mail.yah...tid=2&f=1601&fid=Inbox&fullscan=1&w=800&h=800


----------



## Dutch Treat

tomcat102 said:


> Here's my 02 f250 6 in lift 38 tires mbrp edge custom sound inside with almost 90,000
> 
> https://thumbp13-bf1.thumb.mail.yah...tid=2&f=1601&fid=Inbox&fullscan=1&w=800&h=800


COULD'NT SEE IT

Yahoo! - Help
*Sorry, Forbidden.*

You don't have permission to access this URL on this server. 
Please check the URL for proper spelling and capitalization. If you're having trouble locating a destination on Yahoo!, try visiting the *Yahoo! home page* or look through a list of *Yahoo!'s online services*. Also, you may find what you're looking for if you try searching below.
Search the Web advanced search | most popular Please try *Yahoo! Help Central* if you need more assistance.

Copyright


----------



## tomcat102

lets try this again. Here's my 02 f250 6 in lift, 38 tires, mbrp, edge programmer, custom sound inside with almost 90,000 miles


----------



## ddittman08

New 2012 camaro ss with the ls3


----------



## mike

@ 240,xxx miles She's a little on the homely side, but definatley gets the boat to the water.



Oh... paid cash for it lol :dance:


----------



## sotexhookset

08' F350 w/115,000 plus miles. All deletes with H & S- S & B and I will drive this one til the wheels fall off (hoping for 300,000k plus).


----------



## saltwatercowboy

*2002 7.3 one of a kind*

02 7.3 ts 6 position chip, rosewood stage 3 injectors, adrenaline HPOP, air dog 2 fuel system, diesel innovations clutch, aurora ats turbo, lockers rear and front, head studs, exhaust system, 4in lift, 37's.

For Sale MAKE OFFER


----------



## HillCountryBasser

My new 2011 F150 Lariat 4x4 with the Off Road package, 5.0l V8


----------



## andyl0118

*07 titan*

07 titan 6" lift 35" tires


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE

Daily driver 06 Cummins with a 6in lift on 37's. Once it's not a daily driver I will fab a custom 4-link suspension with 2.5 ton rockwell axles.


----------



## hookdup04

The duramax


----------



## ReelWork

Is that a homemade bumper?


----------



## hookdup04

ReelWork said:


> Is that a homemade bumper?


Sure is. Made it a few years back, stock bumpers just don't cut it.


----------



## Bigdaddy4360

*updated pics of my 2001 F-250*

8" lift, 20x12 fuel hostage wheels on 35x13.50x20 MT, Banks 5" monster exhaust, Banks ram air intake, Banks wast-gate, and banks programmer


----------



## C.Hern5972

Nice truck... What tires you running


----------



## Bigdaddy4360

C.Hern5972 said:


> Nice truck... What tires you running


 Thanks.. I am running the federal M/T, The only reason I am doing so is because when I got my wheels the Nitto M/T 38X14.50X20 where on back order and I got tired of waiting!!! So got some cheap ones to get me by.. But surprisingly they ride really good and are really quiet.. and 1/2 the price LOL.

:dance:


----------



## C.Hern5972

cool... Who makes the federal tire? I am looking at lifts now on my truck. Then tune and gearing. Hopefully it will help. he chevy trucks are **** for height. Its like a low rider.









thats with a leveling kit


----------



## ReelWork

C.Hern5972 said:


> chevy trucks are **** for height. Its like a low rider.


That's the truth.. Some of my buddies run Silverado's which are equal to my previous F150 on tire size, trim levels, no lift, etc. However my F150 had a good 4 inches or more of ground clearance under the cab/frame (axles were obviously the same) yet the Chevie's were higher to get into with the raised floor and seat frame. Pretty important on some of the rock climbing areas we have to tackle to get to the hunting camp...

By the way, nice truck.


----------



## FireEater

C.Hern5972 said:


> cool... Who makes the federal tire? I am looking at lifts now on my truck. Then tune and gearing. Hopefully it will help. he chevy trucks are **** for height. Its like a low rider.
> 
> View attachment 444244
> 
> 
> thats with a leveling kit


Take it to the Texas Truck Performance by Station 2 here. They did the Durango and do great work.


----------



## C.Hern5972

Ill go by there tomm for an estimate.. Also going to look at gearing and a tune



Thanks chris... Man im looking to get it up in the air about 3/4 more inches


----------



## Longshot270

This is my sig pic on other forums



























These were when the tires were new. I've since removed the light bar.


----------



## buckbuddy

*My 2007 Dodge 4x4 with 5.9 Cummins!!.....:dance:.Mark*


----------



## tattoo

*Nuff said!!!!*

She aint pretty but she's faithful!!!


----------



## huntfish2011

It's my avatar...


----------



## gone red fishing

Here my truck and it's forsale for detail look in the vehicles forsale/ classified 
It's a Beast !!!


----------



## leadhead10

*2011 King Ranch*

Here's my 2011 King Ranch F250! 7-9" Icon Suspension Lift, 37X13.50 Toyo Open Country's, & 22x11 KMC Badlands.



















Hopefully better pictures to come!


----------



## highlander

*Big Red*

This is one of my rides


----------



## GETREEL

*My new ride!*

2011 F250 King Ranch. No lift yet, still parking it in the garage.


----------



## texcajun

Absolutely one of the cleanest 2002 Dodge Ram Q Cabs you'll find anywhere! She is a garage queen so no cracked dash and only 63,000 miles. Everytime I get the urge to buy a new one, I just can't pull the trigger.


----------



## That Robbie Guy

texcajun ... best keep it !


----------



## Team Burns

Update for me...purchased it this week.


----------



## wellconnected

*My Truck*

06' Dodge Megacab.......


----------



## CaptainJMB




----------



## NitroNX898

Here is a picture of my new 2011


----------



## Sgrem

75 bronco with a few modifications....


----------



## red11

*My New Four Wheels*


----------



## DavyB58

My 2009 4wd tacoma w/ a 3 inch pro comp lift, 32 inch wranglers, a go rihno sport bar, and 4 8" hella lights


----------



## Shortmag71

Our 2010 F150.


----------



## vinniepop

mine


----------



## DaleysHuntnFish

*My Play Truck*

DMAX-1: 2002 Chevy 2500HD 4x4
Bd Power Turbo, BD Power Manifold, 
AFE Intake, 6" HOOD STACK, 
Stage 5 Suncoast Trany, AirDog 150, 
EFI Tuned, 80 hp injectors, Dragon fire CP3
4-link w/Kings, 2.5 ton Rockwells w/Onerson 2" shafts and detroit lockers 
54" Boggers, 20x16 Stazworks Double Beadlocks
Or 66" tractor tires


----------



## houjordan

*Lifted Suburbans*

My 2008 and 2003 Supercharged


----------



## daryl1979

My new 2011 Chevy z71 I love this truck 


Daryl


----------



## Timalgrath

here is mine


----------



## shoalcat_james

2008 Hummer H3 Alpha 5.3L


----------



## deerslayer64d

This is my 2001 f-350 lariat 4x4 7.3 ( love this truck )


----------



## LandPirate

A new toy: 99 Jeep Grand Cherokee with a few suspension mods. New bumpers being fabbed.


----------



## spotsndots

Here's my new 2012 GMC Duramax


----------



## cgmorgan06

Heres some of mine


----------



## C.Hern5972

I'll have to post later. Bought a duramax ccsb


----------



## FireEater

C.Hern5972 said:


> I'll have to post later. Bought a duramax ccsb


Are you waiting to post it with a new boat?

Yea, you are waiting to post it with a new boat.......lol


----------



## ATX 4x4

FireEater said:


> Are you waiting to post it with a new boat?
> 
> Yea, you are waiting to post it with a new boat.......lol


This is how rumors get started.

Let's see the new boat!!!


----------



## bluis

06 Mega


----------



## Gulfcoastin

bluis said:


> 06 Mega


That is a **** good looking truck! I wish I had a megacab.


----------



## goodwood

dunno if I ever posted a pic of my old truck. miss her. took it outside of paragod's shop.


----------



## goodwood

my current truck. 08 f250. it's a love hate thing but mostly love. 
had this guy park behind me. had to take the pic. I think the blue and tan color scheme is my favorite from Ford. Too bad they're not available in the SDs 2011 and beyond.


----------



## C.Hern5972

FireEater said:


> Are you waiting to post it with a new boat?
> 
> Yea, you are waiting to post it with a new boat.......lol


LOL, no im not bro...

Here ya Go man....
Just put black n fab step bars on


----------



## Sidewinder

2012 Ford F-250 King Ranch with front and rear replacements and a 30" Rigid LED lightbar, I like to call my night sun.


----------



## marshhunter

just got this one about a week ago!


----------



## DSL_PWR

It needs a bath bad.


----------



## Bryan24

My 09 f150 and my 07 Altima

Love my f150 but only getting about 10 mpg


----------



## ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER

My 2008 GMC Sierra 4X4

My brothers FORD F-150.

AND THE POLARIS RANGER 4X4


----------



## fbb21

*2010 F150 Platinum 4x4*

2" level kit and 20" KMC Hoss Wheels soon to have a MHM Limited Purebay 2200 that I purchased at the Boat show attached to it!


----------



## tremman78




----------



## saltbranch

Here;
'Here's my 05 Chevy 1/2 ton with the 4.3 auto with our tractor in tow.Truck is prooving its self to be a good little work tuck.


----------



## Santbowen

*2011 f-250*

This is my 2011 F-250 w/ 6" Pro Comp and 35" Tires and 1975 BRONCO!


----------



## Capt. Hooky

2002 Dodge Dakota R/T
5.9 360 (For Now, 440ci Small Block in the works)
Ported and Polished Heads
Cam
MSD Ignition
2600 Stall
4:56 Gears


----------



## marshhunter

tremman78 said:


>


who made the lift?? body or suspension and how much of a lift is this?


----------



## tremman78

procomp explorer true 6" suspension lift. 315/75/16 bfg km2's. no body lift


----------



## Miles2Fish

*The rig...*

Here's my truck and my boat.....


----------



## spuds

*'09 H3 Hummer Alpha, 5.3L V-8, Offroad Package with 4 to 1 reduction in transfer case and electronic locking front and rear differentials.*
*305x70-16 (31") AT tires. *

*Not many Alphas out there and even less with the full blown offroad package.*

*Does a nice job of pulling my 18' Whaler. *


----------



## Hunter11

I traded my 05 Dodge 3500 SRW CTD on this about a week ago to pull our 37' triple slide 5th wheel. I hope it treats me as good as the 05 Dodge did.


----------



## C.Hern5972

very nice rig


----------



## BigD2334

2012 Texas Edition...before and after the nerf bars.


----------



## hammerin'fish

My 2011 chevy z71. 2.25 ready lift level kit with 33" terra graps on XD hoss wheels


----------



## baytownboy

My 2003 Ford Ranger 3 trucks ago, and my 1993 short whell base Chevy two trucks ago.


----------



## sharkchum

2012 Ram 2500 4x4


----------



## GacresOutdoors

2011 Chevy 3500 LTZ, Duramax with Allison Trans. Best feature is DVD/video game headrest units for kids.


----------



## Take'emGator

Single cab 4 years ago and now the DMAX


----------



## blackbassmaster

2011 2500hd 10" lift. Blacked out windows.


----------



## Rob The Rude

Picked up this beauty last night for our family vehicle, it replaced our 02 Tahoe.
2012 Ram 1500 Crew Cab Express package.

























And this is my daily driver, 2007 Ram 1500 Long bed. I love my HEMI!!


----------



## tim b

2007 dodge 189000 miles ...


----------



## mike

1993 GMC K1500 125,000 Miles / 383 SBC


----------



## RBOBC

*2012 fx4*

My 2012 FX4


----------



## C.Hern5972

Nice ride bob... Love the white trucks


----------



## Hunter11

I have had it about two weeks now. I went from an 05 Dodge 3500 SRW CTD to this for pulling our 5th wheel when we retire soon.


----------



## D-LUX

new to the forum, just thought id share a few pics

1st is my d/d 2001 dodge usual intake, exhaust, airdog, clutch, gauges, 150hp injectors.. no tuner yet waitin on a bigger turbo










second is the play toy 84 chevy, mild 454, th400, np205, 60/14 bolt w/ 4.56's and detroits, is currently under the knife waiting on a frame chop, and some tube work


----------



## KEMPOC

My "farm truck". A *BONE STOCK* 2008 LZB with 225,000 miles on it. This is 24,000lbs of hay on a 7,000lbs trailer. No tuner - stock exhaust. Great truck.


----------



## C.Hern5972

ATX 4x4 said:


> This is how rumors get started.
> 
> Let's see the new boat!!!


















still running the 21 shoalcat


----------



## rhammock

2012 FX4. Just got it last Friday.


----------



## ReelWork

C.Hern5972 said:


> View attachment 519133
> 
> View attachment 519134
> 
> 
> still running the 21 shoalcat


I know I've told you before, but... Sweet. :cheers:


----------



## dabossgonzo

*mine*

Heres mine 2012 F250 4X4 ..... 4 days old and it got the 2 part epoxy bedliner applied on the whole truck.... scratch proof but not whiskey dent proof!


----------



## bobcat_fisherman

2006 Silverado 4X4 4in Rancho lift, 305x17's









1993 Jeep Wrangler 2.5in lift 33in tires


----------



## sargentmajor

*1997 Hogs Nightmare*

Its old,beat up, runs over rocks and thru brush.Its the last sound many hogs and varmits ever hear...and no my catch dog dont bark.Do you ever try to talk with a mouth full of bacon....1/2 Pitt 1/2 Red Heeler. smile


----------



## Sonic347

*My work horse*


----------



## ReelWork

2011 F250, 2 inch lift which will be replaced with a true 2.5 inch suspension lift. Super truck!


----------



## Profish00

dabossgonzo said:


> Heres mine 2012 F250 4X4 ..... 4 days old and it got the 2 part epoxy bedliner applied on the whole truck.... scratch proof but not whiskey dent proof!


Saw this pulling a deer stand in LaPorte Thursday, was it you or are their two?


----------



## goodwood

Sweet rig Chris. You getting progressive springs? I think that's what I'm going with.


----------



## rdtfishn




----------



## ReelWork

goodwood said:


> Sweet rig Chris. You getting progressive springs? I think that's what I'm going with.


Thanks and yes, that's the plan on the springs.. However currently looking at putting on a front replacement - Ranch Hand, Frontier or Tough Country. Was leaning towards RH (proven, tough and local with good service), but really like the look of the Tough Country bumpers out of El Campo.


----------



## C-Rob

2010 Silverado, Rancho suspension lift, Falken Rocky Mountian A/T's


----------



## beachbumm

06' Z71 leveling kit, 33" toyo mt's, 20" fuel hostage wheels


----------



## dabossgonzo

*yep*



Profish00 said:


> Saw this pulling a deer stand in LaPorte Thursday, was it you or are their two?


 Yep it was me.... I work on Barbours Cut Blvd ... left work and headed straight to the deer lease with the big green stand and ATV on trailer.


----------



## daniel7930

07 Chevy z71


----------



## SHARKTEETH

2006 f250


----------



## philliwt

2006 Ford F350 4x4 Long bed with 4in Tough Country lift along with 20in XD Monsters's and 35in Nitto's.


----------



## Wizness

Just picked her up a couple months ago


----------



## txslamonice

2006 Dodge Ram 1500 3 in lift, on 35in Nitto Terra grapplers.


----------



## natureboy3002

*Toyota Tundra TRD 4x4*

My new toyota tundra trd 4x4


----------



## GulfCoastSlackers2

*08' Dodge Mega Cab*

•The Truck 
Painted up, debadged, DPF/EGR&EGR Cooler delete, H&S Mini Max, Center Force Dual Disk clutch, Custom shift knob insert, custom ostrich interior.
•The Trailer
2010 Maxy Gooseneck 42' of diamond plate for the G.C.S. toys to ride on.


----------



## HillCountry-Ford-Kawasaki

2012 Ford F-350 Lariat 6.7 Stroker
H&S Mini Max
AFE Cold Air
5" open exhaust--all deleted
Power boards
6" Pro Comp Lift
Iron Cross Front and rear bumpers
Fuel Dune Rims
35's
Custom two tone paint
XL grille
Limo tint rear glass

HCF Customs...Goldthwaite, TX
1.800.588.9844


----------



## bobcat_fisherman

2006 Silverado 4X4 with a 4in Rancho lift


----------



## ccg

Since I started this thread might as well keep it going with my latest. 
2012 F250 6.7 PS tuned and deleted.


----------



## pipeliner345

Just got me a nuthern!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## duck44

*New to ME!*

2012 FX4 Lariat I like it so much I don't know what, if anything I want to put on it.


----------



## Patch

2012 mega cab longhorn tuned and deleted H&S baby love it!!!


----------



## ceejkay

some nice trucks here

99 Escalade 
new vortec crate motor
17" ion wheels with 32" bfgs
nothing special but everyone needs a money pit
most recent crappy pic









couple days ago


----------



## Tejasmtb

2012 F-250 King Ranch 6.7L FX4. It is by far my favorite truck to date.

Fuel 20" wheels
35" Nitto's
Icon 4.5" lift
Ride-Rite air bags

As she sits now.










Doing some work with the 340i Sea Vee.


----------



## buckcrshr

This is my 2012 F350 'stroke.


----------



## rustyb

F150 ecobeast towing 37ft over 13K


----------



## marshhunter

Picked this one up a couple days ago! 2013 with the 5.0L


----------



## yellowskeeter

My baby

www.g-spotservices.com


----------

